# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Would you buy gold from Blizzard if they sold it?

## Moonguardian

They'res a lot of people on the official WoW forums that have brought this old topic back to the board after Blizzard announced that they would be implementing the new instant 90 with an account service. What are your opinions on this?  :Smile:

----------


## Ket

I think when "god" or the game company starts selling their own currency that it sets a very bad precedence for the future development of the game. From then on, no matter how hard that try to avoid it, the consideration of "will this encourage my players to buy gold" will come into play. 

A strong RMT market should be a reflection of a great game that is love by the players and not the needs of a bad one in order to pay bills.

----------


## Forinris

> They'res a lot of people on the official WoW forums that have brought this old topic back to the board after Blizzard announced that they would be implementing the new instant 90 with an account service. What are your opinions on this?


Blizzard is already selling gold - WoW TCG Loot

----------


## battlecryx

yes i would

----------


## Simeonchoo

If the price is like the price that chinese reselers buy it from us why not? I will stop botting tho  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zathan

> Blizzard is already selling gold - WoW TCG Loot


Ah never really thought it that way. How rare are actual WoW TCG Loot though?

----------


## Rhonso

That'd ruin my business!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaixin

All depends on pricing.

----------


## stevesgamebox

They are selling gold right now with the guardian cub.

Yes it's tradable and will soon be gone form the game. Blizzard calls it "archiving".

The funny thing is, they made sure to let us know that "it will be gone forever".

So if you buy it right now for 10 bucks... you can potentially have a pet worth xxxxxx amount of gold. As of right now 
its in the Moonguard Alliance AH for 69,000g.

..So technically (they are selling gold).. hehehe

The Guardian Cub Heading into the Blizzard Archive - World of Warcraft

I made a post about this earlier here: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...rdian-cub.html (Buying Gold From Blizzard - [Archiving The Guardian Cub])

----------


## schefferling

I wouldn't mind

----------


## zara1200

I have not buy gold from here.

----------


## Shelsham96

i would buy it of course !  :Smile:

----------


## Sidewalker

Maybe it's the miser in me, but I wouldn't do it. It would change the dynamic of the game to me. I like WoW because _it isn't real life._ I can rationalize (keyword) spending $16 a month on it for fun, but not more to get a better mount or a weapon upgrade faster. Spending WoW gold to me isn't a huge deal because it's video game currency. It's not my actual wallet opening up. I imagine if I bought gold it would blur those lines.

----------


## Peter Madsen

In the unlikely event that Blizzard, started to sell gold, i would not support them. 

Im afraid it would destroy the economy, i like it, the way it is at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Playingnaked

I think people should be allowed to sell gametime for gold on AH / Mounts from shops + pets but nothing else.

----------


## Mr.Vanderbilt

I couldn't, because I would then be an accomplice to the ruining of a game I love. Inflation is a problem in WoW right now, but Blizzard's contribution would crush the game's economy, and then it essentially becomes a game you can only play if you purchase currency. Don't take this as saying I'm against gold buying and selling- I participate in that myself. However, that is a tradition, and as much as a part of the game as anything else. It's kind of hard not to be romantic about WoW heh  :Big Grin:

----------


## alexfriend

Of course i will surely buy gold from him.
playpokiesonline.com.au

----------


## Saridormi

No.

For the people that think you need to buy gold, you probably don't. Just take a few hours to learn how to properly use Trade Skill Master, level some professions and start crafting; it very quickly turns into logging on for 5-10 minutes and making thousands; of course, if you invest a lot more time into it (playing the AH, researching other markets, staying online to undercut etc) you'll make a lot more gold, but every single friend that i've helped set up TSM has found themselves with more than enough gold for what they want without putting any real effort into crafting/auctioning (beyond the initial learning curve)

----------


## PdRs3N

If blizzard started selling gold I would see it as an act of desperation and I would abandon ship as fast as I possibly could.

----------


## joasktelol

I will delete all my Charachters, my accounts, uninstalling wow and battle.net app and surely never playing another blizzard game, if i'm paying 13€ a month is because i know things like this will never happen(I hope).

----------


## Naroha

They are taking our jobs!

----------


## PlayerAuctions2

Probably not. Blizzard has already made a foray into RMT with Diablo 3. With their cut of 15% AND PayPal's cut of 15%, gold prices from Blizzard direct are going to sell for 30% above market value. 

This is the case with EVE Online and PLEX. Yea, you could just buy PLEX and sell it in-game for ISK, but you're losing 30-40% of the value than you would if you just bought directly from another player.

- jake
(the PM at PA)

----------


## Pris

Nope! It would pretty much destroy the player set economy. If it were to happen I foresee many, many folks quitting. Or /ragequit

----------


## smurf_master

> i think when "god" or the game company starts selling their own currency that it sets a very bad precedence for the future development of the game. From then on, no matter how hard that try to avoid it, the consideration of "will this encourage my players to buy gold" will come into play. 
> 
> A strong rmt market should be a reflection of a great game that is love by the players and not the needs of a bad one in order to pay bills.


QFT, let the china men do what they do best.

----------


## Scott McKay

> I couldn't, because I would then be an accomplice to the ruining of a game I love. Inflation is a problem in WoW right now, but Blizzard's contribution would crush the game's economy, and then it essentially becomes a game you can only play if you purchase currency. Don't take this as saying I'm against gold buying and selling- I participate in that myself. However, that is a tradition, and as much as a part of the game as anything else. It's kind of hard not to be romantic about WoW heh


Well said my friend. Giving someone a money printer even if it's for a digital world is still a bad idea especially for us with shallow pockets. I would much rather people "earn" their gold we already saw what happened with Diablo 3 even when Blizzard just wanted to middle man.

----------


## xzyane415

:Embarrassment: There is still no hack for DIABLO 3, if you download it on your own --- that would be piracy man.. I know that.

----------


## GladCrew

It would pretty much destory the whole game and most of the players would stop playing, so the answer would be NO, and probably never. It is already enough that they added Level boost in the Shop.

----------


## D3Boost

The only way Blizzard would sell gold is if they reworked the whole looting system & made it like Diablo 3 where everything is account bound and gold has absolutely no use other than repairs and crafting.

Please don't compare the AH system that existed in Diablo 3 to what could be implimented in WoW - both games are completely different. Not to mention WoW has a subscription while Diablo 3 does not have any.

----------


## bestBotter

**** that, they are making enough money already

----------


## Hellcommander

No, but I never bought gold anyway. When/if they start to sell gold, the game will die.

----------


## bestBotter

> No, but I never bought gold anyway. When/if they start to sell gold, the game will die.


it would become even more commercial and shit. Donators would have all the ****ing things, like in other games..

----------


## Jaladhjin

they basically do now in the form of that token..

just because it isn't a direct purchase doesn't make it any less valid..

----------


## eRox.

- Better farm the gold self..

----------


## TommyT

They do already

----------


## Ashoran

> They are selling gold right now with the guardian cub.
> 
> Yes it's tradable and will soon be gone form the game. Blizzard calls it "archiving".
> 
> The funny thing is, they made sure to let us know that "it will be gone forever".
> 
> So if you buy it right now for 10 bucks... you can potentially have a pet worth xxxxxx amount of gold. As of right now 
> its in the Moonguard Alliance AH for 69,000g.
> 
> ...


sorry for the necro...

----------


## Anubis_

old post, but hindsite 20/20.... THEY DO!  :Big Grin:

----------

